# All That Twist > Image Corner >  INDIAN Designer Wear - Sarees

## esteem



----------


## esteem



----------


## HOP3_L3SS

yyuuuummmyyy:sad2:

----------


## RAHEN

waooo...what a collection...really awesome...i loved the work...keep it up..
inhe dekh kar tau mera dil sari pehene ko kar raha hai...
4th and the last in the 1st post..

----------


## Tulip

Some of them are beautiful... lovely collection. 

Rahen, kabhi sari pehni?  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

nahi yaar...kabhi nahi pehna...lekin dil karta hai...tum ne pehna?
inshaALLAH bare occasion par pehnoon gi

----------


## esteem

> waooo...what a collection...really awesome...i loved the work...keep it up..
> inhe dekh kar tau mera dil sari pehene ko kar raha hai...
> 4th and the last in the 1st post..


:excite; ok! i'll bring it for ya on my next trip to Dubai :cooldance;

btw : 3rd from 1st post & 1st from 2nd post looks BEST :nopity:

----------


## RAHEN

no thanks..i will buy myself...
good choice...

----------


## Muzna

waaoooooo zabardast saris

----------


## esteem

> no thanks..i will buy myself...
> good choice...


Awww!!! C'mon, of course I'm gonna take DIRHAMS from you my friend :lol;

----------


## unexpected

Woww...awesome collection!!! :bigthumb;

----------


## RAHEN

> Awww!!! C'mon, of course I'm gonna take DIRHAMS from you my friend :lol;


 :Big Grin: ..but still i dont want...cause i dont want to have them from India...

----------


## EntangleDesi

Adore the colors

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> ..but still i dont want...cause i dont want to have them from India...


wat u mean u dont wana have them frm INDIA?:cc_confused:

----------


## RAHEN

because...he stays in india...and he wanna buy...and sell it in dubai...to me...

----------


## esteem

> ..but still i dont want...cause i dont want to have them from India...


:lol; don't get serious i was just joking :lol;

i hv no plans for dubai at the moment either  :Wink:  :noi;

----------


## RAHEN

ok ..once again nice collection of sari..

----------


## killaa

Awesome pix, really kewl. Thanx for sharing.

----------

